# Video on installation of CM7 and dual boot



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

not sure when it was uploaded, but it was news to me:






quote from youtube:

Today we want to introduce you to "A CyanogenMod Experimental Installer", aka "ACME Installer". Once released, it will be a fairly simple and hopefully safe method to install CM to your Touchpad. The process is as simple as we could make it-- once you start ACME Installer, it does all the hard stuff.

In today's video, we take a fresh-from-the-box Touchpad, mount it to a Mac, create a folder called "cminstall" on the TouchPad, copy a "cm-update...zip" file (containing CM7) into that folder, then use the "novacom" program to start ACME Installer. At that point, we sit back and watch the installation. A minute or so later, the TouchPad boots into Cyanogenmod 7. You can switch back to WebOS any time you like.

It's really that simple. Only three special files are needed to make it work:

1. ACME Installer - the installer itself.
2. novacom - a program from HP that is used to load and run the ACME Installer. "novacom" is available for Linux, Mac, and Windows computers.
3. A "cm-update...zip" payload file. This file should be familiar if you have used cm7 before. It contains cyanogenmod itself.

When ACME Installer is released, we plan to include detailed, step-by-step written instructions on using it.


----------



## kenxing (Sep 23, 2011)

really？ Good news......


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

That was interesting... and could point to something very cool in the near future...


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the install and initial boot are not much longer than a typical WebOS boot?


----------



## davidevan84 (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you know if this installer is only going to work with OSX? or will we have a windows version to install from as well.



imaximax1 said:


> not sure when it was uploaded, but it was news to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidevan84 said:


> Do you know if this installer is only going to work with OSX? or will we have a windows version to install from as well.


He's using the novaterm tool along with the install script, so the same script should work with both windows and linux as long as novaterm is installed (same thing should be done in cmd and terminal)


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

davidevan84 said:


> Do you know if this installer is only going to work with OSX? or will we have a windows version to install from as well.


Did you even watch/listen to the video? It was one of the first things he mentioned.

Yes. This will work for Windows & Linux.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Since the actual script is actually running ON the touchpad, then it should work ok...


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Hells yeah!!!!!


----------



## ears1991 (Sep 17, 2011)

hold power volume up and menu button for about 5 seconds. seems dumb that the power button doesnt work lol


----------

